# Ladder Hoist



## roof pro (Mar 7, 2011)

Free roof top delivery here. Would an electric unit and have a generator on hand for when needed be more convenient? I just hate keeping small engines maintained. If I were going to get a gas unit I would go with the Honda, even tho it may cost more.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

Got my shingle elevator today. Had the guys load the roof with it and everything worked fantastic. Unit light enough to be set up by one guy, and fast. kept 3 guys running the bundles out on the roof while I loaded from the ground. Did 35 sq in just under 20 min. Saved $250 in rooftop fees first day out.

Looks pretty goood so far, will see how it holds up over the duration of the summer.


----------



## toddovan (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you go with the unit built in Sedaia,Mo.then ??? I was looking at this ladder but was afraid because it looked "cheap". What is your opinion of the construction of it ?? Will it last long term. etc The Powr ladder brand is so bulky and heavy but lasts . Im torn as to what to do. Thanks TB


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

I went with the "Shingle Elevator" from shingleelevator.com. Works fantastic, weighs only 80 pounds, is as slim as a ladder. Runs on 110v power from any outlet. 

The shingle elevator looked good, is built out of aluminium and is a fairly simply design, I imagine if any part is to break I will easily be able to construct a new one.

The real selling point for me was the weight issue, and not having to deal with another gas engine. The simplicity of being able to take it off the truck and have it running in under a minite is gold, compared to the heavy gas powered units. Mind you Mine is only 16 feet, I dont know how I would transport around the 25 ft unit, as they are a solid construction and dont disassemble.


----------

